# FBF In a planted tank a few Q's



## Wet Pet (Mar 9, 2009)

I am going to set up a planted 135gl. tank 72"X18"X23 1/2" and would like some opinions. I am going to have Co2 and compact fluorescent lighing and a diy fbf filter.

First the diy fbf filter, here are 2 links to the filter build.

Build thd.
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=195926

update to the build
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=213660

I would like to use this filter {fbf only} to keep costs down on the set up of the tank. My question for this is how can the filter be hidden if it is in the tank. Any ideas would be appriciated !

For lighting I have chosen these. The tank has 3 openings on the top so there is room for 3 lights in reflector housings. The seller says they are 35 watt with 135 watt output 6500K

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rms=algo=SI&its=I&itu=UCI&otn=40&po=LVI&ps=54

For substrate I am about to start the mineralized topsoil and would like to cap it with black color quartz.

This tank will have plants, fish and shrimp I would like some sugestions for plants and moss ground cover that will work for this tank.


----------



## Wet Pet (Mar 9, 2009)

Any body ?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Wet Pet,

I had not heard of a FBF (fluidized bed filter) prior to your post. I'm not sure if many are used on planted tanks. I find water movement (flow current) to be of more concern in my tanks.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

My question would be why you would want to use an FBF in a planted tank.

In a fish only tank, the FBF provides bio filtration. This is taken care of by the plants in a planted tank.

If you want to go cheap, I'd just consider heavily planting the tank and using a powerhead for movement, especially if your stocking levels are light.

Charlie


----------



## Wet Pet (Mar 9, 2009)

I thought I would use the fbf instead of the canister filters every body is using. Currently this tank is on a sump with the fbf that is a add on. The fbf can be removed from the sump and placed any where in the tank. It is my understanding that the wet/dry filter will de-gas the Co2 from the aquarium. The fbf will be submerged in the aquarium and I believe it will cause little to no Co2 degassing. There is a fairly heavy bio load on this tank.
This is the Stock list for this tank.
2 angelfish
10 clown loaches
5 blue rams
4 gold nugget plecos
12+ bushy nose plecos, all flavors
1 yo yo loach
1 zebra loach
1 more pleco that I don't remember the L #

Here is a vid on you tube so you can see the size of the fbf. In the vid it was tested in a 10 gl. tank.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Wet Pet,

Since you have the filter already, you might as well try it. You are correct that a "wet/dry" filter does remove the CO2 we try to maintain in a planted tank. Keep in mind that water flow is one of the important factors in a planted tank to help minimize algae growth. Let us know how it works.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Wet Pet,

If you are using a sump still, I would probably try to keep as much eq in the sump and out of the tank itself.

If you are using the sump simply for eq, you can minimize turbulence and outgassing. Make sure the inflow to the sump is submerged (no trickle or wet-dry setup). That FBF will be difficult to hide in the tank itself unless its placed behind a rock or a stand of plants.

As far as plants goes, with 3x35 watt bullbs, you aren't going to have a lot of light especially in a tall tank like 24". Honestly, at that wattage, you probably won't even need CO2 if you stick with slow growing low light plants. The tradeoff is slow plant growth. I think you really need to up your lights if you want good growth especially if you are starting with small bunches. I'd look into a DIY t-5 setup myself. Those coiled tubes are not so great for lighting. Lots of restrike.

Charlie


----------

